# Protofoam Oval Bodies



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Would someone kindly refresh my memory on which of these bodies are for each class racing 10.5, 13.5, 17.5, 21.5. Thanks


----------



## predator9589 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you look up the tour rules it will tell you


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Pred


----------

